# Cooking



## Gregzs (Jan 18, 2012)

This chef was just a guest on Top Chef a few weeks ago. This steak clip is something I might try. I just don't have a blowtorch...yet. There is also a sous vide salmon clip as well.

http://www.nytimes.com/2012/01/18/d...tertaining.html?nl=todaysheadlines&emc=tha210


----------



## shifterz (Jan 18, 2012)

Awesome, thanks man


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 3, 2012)

I caught the Top Chef episodes with guest judges Charlize and PeeWee. The season is almost done.


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 3, 2012)

YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 1, 2012)

‘Top Chef’ Crowns a Winner | XFINITY TV Blog by Comcast


----------



## while (Mar 1, 2012)

thanks man!(snip)


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 25, 2012)

Top Chef Masters premiered tonight. Chef Chris Cosentino is on a roll. He has to compete with his former boss though.

The preview clips showed guest judges including Brian Boitano, The B52's, and Dita Von Teese.


----------



## maniclion (Jul 25, 2012)

Try a plumbing supply store, those are the torches they use to solder copper pipes, I would get a Propane with a trigger ignition tip and not a Mapp gas torch.  They also sell mini-torches usually for electricians to do heatshrink...


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 25, 2012)

‘Top Chef Masters’ Returns with Hot Plates and Hot Tempers | XFINITY TV Blog by Comcast


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 1, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Aug 12, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Aug 15, 2012)




----------



## Mister. (Aug 15, 2012)

Take out FTW.


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Sep 16, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Sep 16, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Oct 14, 2012)

Kitchen 101: Cooking Methods | Chasing Delicious


----------



## dieseljimmy (Oct 14, 2012)

maniclion said:


> Try a plumbing supply store, those are the torches they use to solder copper pipes, I would get a Propane with a trigger ignition tip and not a Mapp gas torch.  They also sell mini-torches usually for electricians to do heatshrink...


Crate and barrel also sells them


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 18, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Oct 19, 2012)

Hiro Ramen in Philly

Thrillist Video | Thrillist


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 19, 2012)

Grilled cheese in Manhattan

Melt Shop - Bars - Chelsea - Thrillist New York


----------



## Imens (Oct 23, 2012)

Some of the dishes looks really nice


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 24, 2012)

Dumplings

Dumplings to Die For - Video - The New York Times


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 26, 2012)

Bubba's Texas BBQ in Philly

Bubba's Texas BBQ - Food - Fishtown - Thrillist Philadelphia


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 3, 2012)

Dusty Hanshaw Cooking Up Flank Steak the Manly Way! | FLEX Online


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 8, 2012)

Top Chef 10 started the other night but I missed it. I'll catch the rerun either Friday or Saturday.

It looks like Chefs Hugh Acheson, Wolfgang Puck, and Emeril Lagasse have joined as judges.


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 16, 2012)

Ferocious Kitchen: Seth Feroce Cooks Hamburgers & Fries!


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 27, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Nov 27, 2012)

Cisternino Breaks Down the Types of Meat Cuts | FLEX Online


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 27, 2012)




----------



## Imens (Nov 28, 2012)

The dish looks really nice. I had a steak a couple of weeks ago with veg and I have to say it was perfect


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 29, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Nov 29, 2012)

Last Chance Kitchen | Bravo TV Official Site


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Dec 6, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Dec 7, 2012)

3 meat pizza casserole for offseason or celebration:

3 Meat Pizza Casserole Recipe | Free Delicious Italian Recipes | Simple Easy Recipes Online | Dessert Recipes


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 13, 2012)

This cheese must be good. 

Novak Djokovic buys up annual supply of donkey cheese - Telegraph

[h=1]Novak Djokovic buys up annual supply of donkey cheese[/h][h=2]The entire annual production of the world's most expensive cheese made from donkeys' milk has been bought by the tennis player Novak Djokovic for his chain of restaurants.[/h]
The Wimbledon champion and world number one player who is passionate about his Serbian homeland where the cheese is made said he wanted to make sure he secured enough to supply a new chain of restaurants that he is opening in the country. 


The cheese when it was unveiled earlier in the year joined the burger that costs ?3,000 from a restaurant in Las Vegas and a ?700 caviar-coated omelette at a plush New York hotel as being one of the world's most expensive foods. 


But unlike the posh US producers of the other foods the cheese now snapped up by the tennis ace is made on a donkey farm in Serbia, in Zasavica, that also provides the name of the company. 


Slobodan Simic, the manager at Zasavica, said the secret of the cheese's great taste was the fact that it was produced from milk taken from donkey's raised on one of Serbia's most famous wildlife and nature reserves. 

The cheese, known as pule, is made only from donkeys and it takes 25 litres of fresh donkey milk to make a single kilogram. 

The white, crumbly cheese has been described as similar to Spanish Manchego cheese, but with a deeper, richer taste. 
The reserve also produces bottled donkeys' milk, which is said to have been a beauty secret of Cleopatra. 

The legendary Egyptian queen was famously said to have bathed daily in asses' milk, and the Serbian company offers a soap bar made from donkey milk for those who can't afford a bath of the stuff. 

Other expensive cheeses include a Swedish moose cheese which costs around ?630 per kilogram, and Caciocavallo Podolico, a cheese produced from the milk of a rare Italian breed of cow that only produces milk during May and June. 
Simic said they agreed to the sale because the tennis ace was a great ambassador for their product. 

He said: "It will save a lot of effort having to deal with various restaurants, with only one customer buying the lot we don't have to worry too much about salesmen. 
?It is a great vote of confidence as well in what we do here." 

The Zasavica farm is the only place in the world where donkeys are milked for cheese. 

Donkey milk is said to be very healthy for humans as it has anti-allergen properties, contains only one per cent milk fat, and is drunk only fresh because precious ingredients get lost if boiled. 
One of these is vitamin C, which is present in donkey milk in 60 times larger quantities compared to cows' milk.


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 22, 2012)

BBC - Food - Occasions : Christmas recipes and menus


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 17, 2013)

Shocking ‘Top Chef’ Restaurant Wars Elimination Infuriates Fans | XFINITY TV Blog by Comcast

I see that I was not the only person angry last night. Kristen is still in it though: she took over in Last Chance Kitchen.


----------



## [ PAIN ] (Jan 17, 2013)

Interesting.


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 19, 2013)

I don't know of any stores that sell bison around here. If there are it's not cheap.


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 19, 2013)

Watch Some Serious Barbecue Porn on Mind of a Chef - Video Interlude - Eater National


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 4, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Feb 7, 2013)

Cookie Confidential's Ice Cream Sandwich of the Month - Eat - Thrillist Philadelphia


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 13, 2013)

Ruhlmannnnn!


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Feb 22, 2013)

Grinder for flax or sesame


Flax Seed Grinder from Blossom Flaxmill


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Mar 11, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Mar 11, 2013)

Girl scout cookie drinks

Girl Scout Cookie Cocktails - Drink - Thrillist Nation


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 18, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Mar 18, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Mar 22, 2013)

Boiled rattlesnake


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 29, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Apr 3, 2013)

Rice pudding. Thick and creamy.


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 6, 2013)

Ode to a Haggis: The History of Scotland

Ode to a Haggis: The History of Scotland?s National Dish







PaulCowan/iStockphoto.com


Perhaps more than any other food, haggis has an exceptionally bad reputation. This Scottish national dish?a mix of sheep?s innards, oatmeal and spices, all wrapped up in a sheep stomach?has been the butt of jokes for years. It?s a dish that people love to hate, even if some of those critics haven?t had a chance to taste it in over 40 years. That?s because importing real Scottish haggis to the United States has been illegal since 1971, thanks to a ban on foods containing sheep?s lungs.

Although now haggis is a thoroughly Scottish tradition, its early history could be French, Roman or Scandinavian. Some say the word ?haggis? derives from the French term ?hacher,? which means to chop up or mangle. Others insist a similar dish appears in sources as old as Homer?s ?Odyssey,? while English food historian Clarissa Dickson-Wright claims that haggis came from Scandinavia ?even before Scotland was a single nation.?

But while the dish?s exact provenance remains in doubt, food historians agree that it was a peasant food. Encasing hard-to-cook cuts like lungs and intestines along with undesirable muscle meats like liver and kidneys into a convenient stomach packaging would have been a wonderful way to feed a group?while making sure no meat went to waste.

Haggis languished uncelebrated until 1787, when poet Robert Burns penned his great ode ?Address to a Haggis.? In his poem, Burns declares his love for the ?great chieftain o? the puddin? race? and glorifies what was a poor man?s food into a dish greater than any French ragout or fricassee. Burns was already a national hero, and haggis? profile soon soared. After Burns? death, a group of his friends began commemorating him every year on his birthday, January 25, and so began the ?Burns Supper? tradition. The suppers continue to this day, featuring Scottish food, Scotch whiskey and a grand presentation of the haggis to the assembled guests.

While Burns Suppers are haggis? main opportunity to shine, the dish is still widely enjoyed throughout Scotland. Supermarkets sell packaged varieties, with the cheaper variations now placed in synthetic casings instead of stomachs. It?s served in fast food restaurants, deep-fried along with chips and Mars bars. There are even vegetarian versions, which rely on grains and beans instead of lungs and hearts.


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 14, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Apr 14, 2013)

On the left, tempura onions and carrots. On the right, tempura chicken.


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 28, 2013)

GIF Tutorial: Essential Knife Skills with a Mission Chinese Cook | FirstWeFeast.com


----------



## Gregzs (May 3, 2013)

Chicken shake


----------



## Gregzs (May 6, 2013)

The Unsung Heroes of Smorgasburg - Eat - Thrillist New York

Smorgasborg in Williamsburg on weekends thru October


----------



## Gregzs (May 6, 2013)

Tony Stark's drinks in IM, IM2, and Avengers

Iron Man 3 - Drink - Thrillist Nation


----------



## Gregzs (May 8, 2013)

Pissed Off Stuffed Bell Pepper


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 7, 2013)

Sausage, egg, & cheese. And Hot!


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 11, 2013)

Improv


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 16, 2013)

Chef Andrew Zimmern in NYC


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 17, 2013)

Has it come to this?

If You Can't Beat 'Em... Eat 'Em - Eat - Thrillist Nation


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 22, 2013)

Pizza for shredding


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 23, 2013)

Bear meat cooked in bear fat


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 24, 2013)

15 things you didn't know about Dunkin' Donuts - Thrillist Nation.

Things you didn't know about Dunkin Donuts


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 24, 2013)

Chocolate peanut butter oatmeal Antoine and Frank McGrath style


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 9, 2013)

Munchies Mexicali Tacos


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 12, 2013)

11 Things You Wish You Didn't Know About Bacon | FoodbeastFoodbeast

11 Things You Wish You Didn?t Know About Bacon


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 1, 2013)

How to shuck an oyster


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 3, 2013)

Real gains


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 5, 2013)

Top pizza in America list

Best Pizza in America - 33 Best Pizzas of 2013 - Thrillist Nation


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 7, 2013)

9 types of bacon every bacon-lover needs to try - Guyism

9 types of bacon every bacon-lover needs to try


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 13, 2013)

Lasse Schulz makes simple sweet almonds


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 19, 2013)

Bantam Bagels - Fill Bagel Holes with All Kinds of Fillings in West Village - Thrillist New York

Donuts have Munchkins, pizza has Totino's, but where is the compact, snackable version of the bagel? The West Village. 

At the end of the month, Bantam Bagels will open on Bleecker, and these guys are peddling a seriously radical take on New York's beloved breakfast food. They're called Bantams and are, in the site's own words, "fresh, filled, artisanal bagel balls". 

Every day, the shop will offer a menu of basics: your choice of plain, sesame, or everything bagel filled with spreads such as peanut butter, plain cream cheese, butter, and veggie cream cheese. But the husband-and-wife team behind Bantam also has a roster of rotating specials that'll make your mouth water and your eyes tear with joy. Up top is "The Slice", a pizza dough bagel filled with marinara and mozzarella and topped with pepperoni.


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 21, 2013)

Best Fast Food Desserts - Ranking America's 15 Best Fast Food Desserts

Ranking the country's 15 best fast food desserts 

15. Burger King's Hershey's Sundae Pie
 This thing's pretty dang inexpensive, and it's packaged so well that it's almost impossible to spill any on yourself or your car... unless you actually try to eat it, since it's so tightly packed you can't help but spill it regardless of which utensil you use. Still, it's loaded down with Hershey's, and that's good enough to land a spot on this list.

14. Jack in the Box's Chocolate Overload Cake
 It's cake (+) and it's chocolate (++), so it's automatically easy to eat and delicious. While pre-packaged like the BK pie, it's at least somewhat easier to eat, though still a little messy, and not in the good Jack in the Box Hot Mess commercial sense, either.

13. McDonald's Apple Pie
 Nothing beats fresh hot apple pie. Unfortunately, McDonald's leaves off the fresh bit -- but at least the box lets you know almost exactly what to expect. Besides, who cares when you can get it for less than three quarters?

12. Steak 'n Shake's Turtle Sundae
 Granted, it's one of the very few desserts that's appropriate to eat while watching Entourage reruns, but at the end of the day, they kinda just give you a bunch of really tasty ingredients stuffed into a styrofoam cup.

11. Arby's Cherry Turnover
 Sure, it's a little flaky, but it's such a classic combination. The pastry, cherry filling, and icing combine to form a delicious treat that you can take anywhere, though maybe not into a bakery that exclusively sells cherry turnovers. 

10. In-N-Out's Rootbeer Float
 Like many things at In-N-Out, it's no one thing that stands out on their menu, but the seemingly endless array of options both on and off the menu. Need a rootbeer float? Great, how thick do you want it? And they'll ask you that without a hint of "that's what she said" irony.

9. Carl's Jr.'s Pop Tart Ice Cream Sandwich
 Taste-wise it's good, really good, and could potentially be higher up this list if taste were all that mattered. Buuuuut, it basically needs an instruction manual before you can figure out how to eat it properly. And desserts that need instructional manuals lose points. 

8. All of Sonic's Shakes and Malts
 Sonic's got absolutely great chocolate malts, but if you're un-American in the mood for something with a bit more of a wow factor, they've got literally dozens of other flavors to choose from; it's both democracy in its purest (semi-frozen) form, and it's enough to make a grown man slowly go mad.

7. Wendy's Chocolate Frosty
 It's a damn classic, and one of the absolute best things you could possibly order on a 110deg summer's day, but it's also just a little too thick to suck through a straw while simultaneously being a little too soft to really use a spoon; they give you one of each, but really they need to give you a spoon/straw hybrid. Also, we shouldn't have to tell you, but DIP YOUR FRIES, SON! 

6. Taco Bell's Cinnamon Twist
 The cinnamon twist is simply the greatest thing to happen to cinnamon since most people quit drinking egg nog for health reasons. It's easy to eat, doesn't spill too much cinnamon and sugar everywhere, and is crispy without being so hard it breaks your teeth -- at least, not until the sugar has time to work its magic on them. But that simplicity means it's not moving any higher than six on the list. 

5. Dairy Queen's Chocolate Chip Cookie Dough Blizzard
 DQ says their Blizzards are so thick you can flip them upside down without worry, which is great in theory. In practice, however, it's just messy, so keep yours right side up and enjoy some of the finest ice cream you can get from a drive thru window.

4. Taco Bueno's Cheesecake Chimichangas
 These primarily Southwest-based chain's cheesecake chimichangas are fried and sugary on the outside, cheesy on the inside, incredibly easy to eat, and are filled with cheesecake. Game over. Or, um, not really game over, because we've still got three to go. Still: game close to over! 

3. Taco Cabana's Sopapillas
 No Tex-Mex meal is complete without sopaplilas; we're pretty sure that's a codified rule somewhere. Taco Cabana's are crispy-yet-soft, and come with enough honey and dulce de leche to go around. Near perfection.

2. McDonald's Oreo McFlurry
 This works for the simple reason that the whole of an object can be greater than the sum of its parts. Vanilla ice cream trumps Robert van Winkle, and Oreo cookies trump every other cookie in the history of cookies. Blend 'em together in the same cup and you've got a mobile frozen heaven.

1. Braum's Banana Split
 This takes the frozen cake not just because it's got vanilla and chocolate and strawberry ice cream, or chocolate and strawberry and marshmallow toppings, or almonds and cherries and bananas. It takes the frozen cake because it's simply divine, nostalgic in a 1950s "everything's perfect, now lets do our nuclear bomb drill" sense. And it takes the cake because unlike so many other fast food options, this one's properly hand crafted.


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 29, 2013)

How to build the perfect burger: a graphical depiction of acceptable toppings

How to build the perfect burger: a graphical depiction of acceptable toppings 

Let's build a burger. Bacon: duh. Cheese: of course, but what kind exactly? After that, things get even more confusing, especially when dealing with different types of meat for your base. A fried egg goes great on beef, but it'll be your face if you try it on lamb. Love avocado? Hope you love turkey burgers, too.

Which is why we called in Larry Perdido from Austin's Hopdoddy, makers of one of the 33 best burgers in the entire country, which also happens to be the only one in Texas worth waiting an hour for. He spilled out his extreme burger knowledge to help us construct this graphic laying out exactly which toppings, cheeses, and condiments match best with beef, turkey, and lamb patties. 

Of course, everything's up to the eater's personal preferences; this is meant to act simply as a guide... one that tells you when those personal preferences are totally insane, WEIRDO!!! Click here to get a much bigger version to reference as you construct. And in case you're wondering, lettuce and tomato are good to go all around.


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 2, 2013)

How to gut and smoke eel


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 2, 2013)

This Grilled Doughnut Ice Cream Sandwich Will Change Your Life

This Grilled Doughnut Ice Cream Sandwich Will Change Your Life


Dessert is usually an afterthought at a BBQ. Yes, some simple fresh fruit can be nice after you?ve spent hours gorging on meats. Sometimes it?s all you can stomach. But the satisfaction of cooking each course on the coals, from salad to main to dessert, is a special one. So to close out our summertime grill series, we?re doing dessert. It?s easy and awesome. 

Also, if you?re like me, by the end of your barbecue, drunkenness can be a factor for both you and your guests. So the recipe for a perfect grilled dessert is appropriately easy (and also involves more booze).


In college, my friend Jim put an Entenmann?s doughnut on the grill as a joke.


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 6, 2013)

Deep-Fried Cuban Roll Wins Top Award at State Fair of Texas -- Grub Street New York

Deep-Fried Cuban Roll Wins Top Award at State Fair of Texas

The prestigious State Fair of Texas rivals its Minnesota counterpart: Yesterday, a deep-fried Cuban with ham, pork shoulder, cheese, and pickles won the coveted "Best Taste" award in the deep-fried-food contest. "Most Creative" went to a deep-fried ball of Thanksgiving dishes (turkey, stuffing, and creamed corn), and shockingly, the deep-fried King Ranch casserole and chicken-fried meatloaf both left empty-handed. The state fair runs in Dallas through October 20, and all of the eight finalists are available for purchase. What better way to celebrate the end of bathing-suit season?


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 6, 2013)

Samoa Jello Shots in September, Because F@#K Seasonal Logic |Foodbeast

Samoa Jello Shots in September, Because F@#K Seasonal Logic

Seasonal food items are the worst. Pumpkin, peppermint, Girl Scout Cookies. Who are you, food industry gods, to tell me when I can and can?t have my damn Samoas? If you?re sick of the waiting game (or, alternatively, the non-waiting game that brings us pumpkin spice lattes the last week of August), it?s time (yay chronology jokes) we fought back the best way we know how.

With alcohol.

Caramel, coconut cream, chocolate sauce, toasted coconut, chocolate chips, rum and gelatin are all you need to deliciously protest our nation?s arbitrary food availability. Yes you can have Girl Scout Cookies in September. No, you don?t have to pair them with Candy Corn Oreos. Luckily, jello shots are perfect all year round.

Peep the recipe for Samoa Jello Shots over at My Jello Americans.


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 12, 2013)

Christophe Adam's eclair makeover.

The Classic French ?clair Gets a Makeover


The humble 19th-century ?clair has surpassed the macaron as the most buzzed about Parisian bonbon of the moment, in no small part thanks to a redesign.


In contrast to the rainbow-hued macaron, the ?clair has long been more delicious than it was beautiful. Traditionally glazed in neutral shades of chocolate or coffee, this classic French childhood snack had an enduring charm, but it has never been a visual standout in the pastry case. Nevertheless, the finger-shaped, cream-stuffed choux pastry has always been beloved, and pastry chefs have been making it pretty much the same way since the 1800s, unmoved to fix something that wasn?t ever really broken.


But French pastry chef Christophe Adam saw the classic ?clair not as a fait accompli but a point of departure. While working as a chef at Fauchon, he began experimenting with ways to modernize ?clair design, producing a bright orange ?clair and a memorable iteration adorned with a digital image of the Mona Lisa.


Pastry design dates from the 18th century and the days of Marie-Antoine Car?me, father of the elaborate pastry tower known as the pi?ce mont?e. But Adam belongs to a new generation of French pastry chefs who know that innovative design is the best way to set their brands apart, and the 40-year-old chef has earned himself something of a cult following.


Adam has injected excitement into the traditional world of French pastry not by inventing something new along the lines of a cronut (Adam is friends with the cronut?s creater, New York-based friend French pastry chef Dominique Ansel), but by giving an old silhouette new sex appeal. He bathes ?clairs in Pop art colors and blingy high-gloss finishes made with edible powdered silver, their flavor profiles enlivened with novel ingredients like yuzu, fresh strawberries, popcorn, and salted caramel. Adam has also engineered the ?clairs to be lighter in texture and reduced the sugar content of the icing.


To showcase his design-driven vision, Adam opened what he calls a ?concept store,? L'?clair de G?nie, less than a year ago in the Marais. With an all-glass storefront, concrete floors, exposed stone and a jewel-like pastry case, it has been thronged with customers since. On a recent afternoon, Parisians and a stream of visiting Americans stood in line to buy ?clairs at 5 euros a pop, a Japanese journalist was photographing the pastry case, and a fan asked the chef to autograph a pastry box for her son.


When I asked why the ?clair made a good canvas for his artistry, Adam offered only a Gallic shrug. ?I always loved working on the look and the design of a pastry,? Adam told me. ?An ?clair has to taste good of course, but it?s also very, very important for it to look beautiful, to have that high-end, contemporary, modern quality. Five euros isn?t cheap for an ?clair, but they?re made fresh, with sought-after quality ingredients, in an environment where we pay a lot of attention to aesthetics, and all of that has a cost.?

Adam also sells updated classics like coffee or vanilla, but his ever-evolving collection of more than 80 variations leaves room for constant invention and allows him to take creative risks that may or may not pay off. A blue-tinted ?clair was ?too chemical looking,? said Adam?s pastry chef Jean-Pierre Rodrigues, and deemed a flop. It remains to be seen whether customers will want to eat an all-black chocolate-and-truffle ?clair that he said is inspired by Coco Chanel and the little black dress when it goes on sale for 10 days in December.


?If I?m selling something for a few days, I can allow myself to design something that reflects who I am, just because I feel like it,? Adam said. ?And if people don?t understand the design choices that I make, which some people don?t, it?s no big deal.?


Adam has opened another store in Paris, has a Japanese location in the works, and is looking for an opportunity to bring his ?clairs to New York City. Next up, though, he?s tackling Christmas. In the basement kitchen of the shop, assistant pastry chef Coralie Coms was preparing a tray of limited edition Christmas ?clairs stuffed with salted caramel cream and chocolate. Last year Adam decorated his holiday ?clairs with a digital image of a bearded P?re No?l; this year it?s a busty blonde named Xmas Mama. ?This year I wanted to do Santa?s mistress, or his wife,? Adam said. ?We don?t know exactly who she is.?


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 16, 2013)

Antoine's PB&J Hack


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 19, 2013)

Periodic table of meat

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...56778078428.118380.94171803428&type=1&theater


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 19, 2013)

Protein oat bars


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 28, 2013)

Larissa Reis' restaurant Protein House in Las Vegas

Protein House Las Vegas by Larissa Reis www.protein-house.com


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 29, 2013)

Bam: 8 Tasty Facts You Probably Don’t Know About Food Network -- Grub Street New York

Bam: 8 Tasty Facts You Probably Don?t Know About Food Network

As with any TV channel, Food Network has experienced its fair share of controversies since its inception as the Television Food Network in 1993. While I was researching my new book, From Scratch: Inside the Food Network, I found plenty of juicy details from the channel's twenty-year history. Here are some of the best.

1. Paula Deen Could Have Settled Her N-Word Lawsuit Before It Went Public
 Paula Deen's public meltdown likely could have been avoided: She could have settled out of court with accuser Lisa Jackson for between $150,000 and $250,000 before her devastating N-word desposition went public in June. But overconfident lawyers convinced her team to let the case go forward. A source close to Paula Deen says lawyers told her that her desposition went okay ? "If I had read the deposition, I would have said, buy this off," the source adds. (Of course, the suit itself was settled in August for an undisclosed amount, after the damage was done.)

2. One Star Allegedly Juggled Multiple Serious Relationships
 One host, who is still featured prominently on the network, has had some embarrassing aspects of his personal life revealed before. But according to a former business associate of the star in question, he was also engaged to a woman in one state while he maintained a marriage to another woman in a separate state. 

3. The Network's "Reality" Shows Are Even Less Real Than You Think
 This year, a former contestant from a show called Giving You the Business sued Food Network because he says he wasn't awarded a promised yogurt-franchise prize. Last year, producers for a restaurant-fixing show called Restaurant Stakeout were accused of faking plenty of things for the sake of TV drama. But even the network's early reality shows have faced allegations of fabrication: The premise of Date Plate in 2003 was basically Love Connection with food (two bachelors cook a meal for a woman, and she dates the person who made her favorite): One former female contestant told me she was only picked for the show because her friend was a producer, desperate for a woman willing to appear. She also told me that she was convinced the bachelor she eventually chose was gay.

4. Speaking of: Iron Chef America Contestants Aren't Guessing What Their Secret Ingredient Will Be
 The big moment at the beginning of each Iron Chef America episode is the "reveal" of the secret ingredient that Iron Chefs and contestants will be forced to base their meal around. Even though the reveal plays on TV like a huge surprise, Iron Chefs are actually given three secret-ingredient possibilities 24 hours before the show is shot ? giving the chefs themselves enough time to devise menu variations and practice dishes before the actual competition. 

This has been revealed before, but as former Iron Chef Mario Batali told me, the chefs didn't have to come up with three distinct menus or guess which ingredient they might eventually get. He and his sous-chefs just practiced a single menu that incorporated all three potential secret ingredients, "no matter what, every time."

5. Early Call-In Shows Were Recipes for Disaster 
 During the earliest days of Food Network, live call-in shows were broadcast without tape delays ? to disastrous effect. Check out this clip from a Recipe for Health where callers had unexpected questions about tuna and a cupping technique that doesn't have anything to do with cooking:

6. At Least One Longtime Star Had to Fight for a Going-Away Party
 When Sara Moulton's show was canceled in 2005, Moulton had to fight tooth and nail for a farewell party ? even though she'd been on the network for nearly a decade and taped roughly 1,500 episodes of Cooking Live and Sara?s Secrets. 

She says that, as taping for her final show approached, a producer informed Moulton that the network didn't have the budget for a wrap party.

?Are you fucking kidding me?? Sara said. She stood her ground and demanded that the network pony up for a wrap party. The network finally agreed to pay the $1,500 tab at a little Italian restaurant near the studio. One top executive sent Champagne but stayed away from both the taping and the party. 

7. One Would-Be Host Got Busted Before He Hit It Big
 After the success of Emeril Live in 1997, Food Network sought another male personality to host a nightly cooking show in front of a live audience. 

It invested heavily in chef David Ruggerio, a Brooklyn native and former boxer. At the time, Ruggerio was running Le Chantilly, a high-end French restaurant in Manhattan, and by the time Ruggerio to Go debuted in October 1998, the network had produced dozens of episodes and spent a small fortune to market it. 

But a few weeks after the first episode ran, Ruggerio was arrested and charged with $221,000 in credit-card fraud. Ruggerio plead guilty and was sentenced to five years probation, and had to do 500 hours of community service. Food Network debated keeping his show on the air but eventually decided to bail.

8. The Network Once Aired Hard-Core Pornography 
 Oops! During an early episode of Two Hot Tamales, as co-host Mary Sue Milliken instructed viewers to "pound the meat" for a recipe, the show's video feed switched over to a close-up shot of hard-core pornography. When an engineer at the network switched to a backup tape, it was discovered that that tape also contained XXX-rated material. All told, the footage aired for about a minute on TV. A federal investigation revealed the error had come from Food Network (as opposed to a cable provider), but it was never discovered who swapped out the tapes.


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 29, 2013)

Oktoberfest Facts - The Beer-soaked Numbers Behind Oktoberfest 2013 in Munich

The beer-soaked numbers behind Oktoberfest in Munich


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 7, 2013)

NYC area bbq

Beast of Bourbon - Bourbon Injected BBQ Bacon and PBR Sandwiches - Thrillist New York.


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 9, 2013)

Furious Pete at the Heart Attack Grill during Olympia Weekend


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 13, 2013)

Antoine and the Macho Nacho


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 16, 2013)

This Death Star 'Spice Grinder' is Really Just a Grinder for Good Ol' Mary Jane |Foodbeast

This Death Star ?Spice Grinder? is Really Just a Grinder for Good Ol? Mary Jane

Finding the perfect grinder changes everything ? from maximizing the potency of your herbs to providing a hassle-free way of separating the sticky-icky. We?re talking spices of course, and we?re definitely not making any references to marijuana. 

That being said, this Death Star ?Spice Grinder? is the perfect way to grind up herbs like rosemary, lavender and other such plants of choice. The outside is crafted from non-toxic polymer clay, while the grinder itself is made from metal ? which, as most herb-crushing veterans know, is a must for any respectable grinder. It also features magnets to hold it shut, dimples underneath to keep it from rolling around, and is smaller than a baseball, maximizing its portability.

We recommend pairing this Star Wars-themed tool with a Nugtella Sandwich, because we know you?ll be hungry.


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 21, 2013)

Mexican Coke - Pure Cane Sugar Mexican Coca Cola - Thrillist Nation

*13 things you didn't know about Mexican Coke *

Andy Warhol once commented on the democratic nature of Coca-Cola by noting that a celebrity drinks the same Coke as a homeless person. 

But now he's dead and wrong, because all the cool kids are flocking to a hipper, bottle-ier, more delicious Mexican version of the world's most popular soft drink, which's characterized by said vintage glass bottle, pure cane sugar instead of high fructose corn syrup, and a richer taste/price tag. Read on for 12 facts about the popular Mexican soda, plus one potentially offensive commercial.


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 24, 2013)

Antoine on Torrent


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 28, 2013)

How to cook a ball in butter


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 30, 2013)

The best of NYC bar snacks - Thrillist New York

The best of NYC bar snacks 

Best Unexpected Cultural Mashup: Israeli Scotch Egg 
Eastwood, Lower East Side 
Scotch eggs are inarguably great, but then again, wrapping something in meat and frying it makes everything great. This Israeli Scotch dares to appeal to the vegetarian crowd AND remain undeniably delectable with a fried falafel exterior.


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 31, 2013)

Ice Cream like protein shake by Roman Fritz


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 1, 2013)

Antoine's Pumped-kin shake


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 5, 2013)

Antoine's Power Pudding


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 5, 2013)

Chicken Heart Nuggets


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 6, 2013)

BuffDudes Bacon Taco


----------



## LAM (Nov 6, 2013)

Gregzs said:


> BuffDudes Bacon Taco



I'm so doing this for lunch tomorrow!


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 11, 2013)

McDonald's - The new Jalapeno Kicker burger you might never get to eat - Thrillist Nation

McDonald's Jalapeno Kicker Burger and Crispy Chicken sandwiches being tested in Maryland and Colorado


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 12, 2013)

8 great ways to cook with leftover bacon fat - Guyism

8 great ways to cook with leftover bacon fat


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 20, 2013)

Protein Waffles Recipe - Healthy Breakfast


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 1, 2013)

How to make Tater Tots with leftover mashed potatoes - Guyism

How to make Tater Tots with leftover mashed potatoes


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 3, 2013)

Kevin Jordan's Road to Nationals - Meal Preparation


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 6, 2013)

The Hoff's breakfast


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 12, 2013)

Chocolate Mocha Almond Protein Power Cookies | MUSCLE INSIDER


Chocolate Mocha Almond Protein Power Cookies

Chocolate Mocha Almond Protein Power Cookies
? 6 egg whites
? 1? cups oatmeal
? 2 tsp brown sugar replacement
? 1 tsp vanilla extract
? ? cup mashed ripe banana
? 4 scoops chocolate whey powder
? 1 tsp canola oil
? 1 tsp almond extract
? 1 tbsp instant coffee
? ? cup slivered almonds

Pre-heat oven to 325?F. Combine all dry ingredients (whey powder, instant coffee, brown sugar replacement, and oatmeal) into a mixing bowl and set aside. Combine all wet ingredients (egg whites, banana, oil, and almond and vanilla extracts) into another mixing bowl. Slowly fold the wet ingredients into the dry ingredients. When complete, stir in the slivered almonds. Using a tablespoon, scoop cookie batter onto a nonstick baking sheet. Leave approximately ? inch between each cookie. Bake for 15?20 minutes or until golden brown. Makes 1 dozen cookies.

Calories per Cookie: 107
 Carbohydrates: 9 g
 Protein: 11 g
 Fat: 3 g


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 12, 2013)

Mediterranean Pizza | MUSCLE INSIDER

Mediterranean Pizza
? 7" pocket pita bread (make sure it has a pocket)
? ? cup low-fat or fat-free mozzarella
? ? cup eggplant, chopped
? 1 tsp fresh garlic, minced
? 4 fresh spinach leaves
? ? cup tomato sauce
? 2 oz. cooked chicken, shredded


 Preheat oven to 350?F. Cut a small opening on the side of the pita bread. Saut? eggplant spinach, and garlic in a nonstick skillet sprayed with nonstick cooking spray for 2 to 5 minutes or until spinach is wilted and eggplant is softened. Place 2 to 3 tbsp cheese in the pocket of the pita, and sprinkle with 2 tbsp of eggplant mixture. Spread top of pita with sauce, add shredded chicken eggplant mixture, and sprinkle with cheese. Add extra fresh garlic, if you wish. Bake for 10 to 15 minutes or until cheese is thoroughly melted.


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 12, 2013)

The Cinnamon Challenge


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 18, 2013)

Low Fat Home Made Chocolate Ice Cream | MUSCLE INSIDER


Low Fat Home Made Chocolate Ice Cream

? 2/3 cup half & half cream
? 10 ice cubes
? 1 cup instant nonfat dry milk powder
? 3 tablespoons protein powder
? 1/3 cup raw sugar, or to taste
? ? teaspoon salt
? 3 tablespoons instant cocoa mix, chocolate malted milk powder or carob powder

Place ingredients into a blender. Turn speed control knob to HIGH. Within 30 seconds test the "stiffness" of the ice cream. lf it will stand up in a cup like soft serve ice cream, it is frozen and should be dispensed immediately. lf it has not reached soft serve stage (has the consistency of a milkshake), quickly add one more cup of ice cubes. Blend for 5 seconds and dispense.

Variation: For Chocolate Peanut Butter lce Cream add 1/3 cup peanut butter to above recipe.


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 18, 2013)

Butterfinger New Peanut Butter Cup - How it compares to Reese's - Thrillist Nation

Butterfinger made a peanut butter cup. But is it better than Reese's?


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 22, 2013)

"What's Shaking".... Antoine's X-MASS Christmas Shake


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 25, 2013)

Christmas foods from around the world - Thrillist Nation

11 amazing Christmas foods from around the world

REINDEER (FINLAND)
 While their neighbors to the south are content to simply devour effigies of Christmas icons as newborns, the Finns straight up slaughter Donner and Blitzen's cousins, roasting ultra-lean reindeer in commemoration of the holidays. Merry Christmas, little Annika. Pleasant dreams!


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 4, 2014)

Cheesecake Doughnuts at Krispy Kreme - Eat the Limited Edition Donuts Before They'Re Gone Forever

Not content to rest on its "most craveable" laurels, Krispy Kreme hit the streets with two new donuts that you're definitely going to wanna freebase. From now until January 26th, the chain is slinging a pair of cheesecake donuts ripe for inhalation.

For the chocolate lovers, there's the chocolate cheesecake donut, a decadent snack featuring a rich chocolate icing and tufts of brownie bits up top. For the chocolate lovers who also want other sugars, there's the caramel cheesecake donut, which ditches the cocoa for a graham cracker crumble and caramel drizzle.

Both are available now in America and Canada, but only for three weeks... so ditch that New Year's resolution to get skinny for a more realistic one of eating as many of these as you can in three weeks.


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 15, 2014)

Bacon flavored effervescent tabs

Accoutrements Effervescent Drink Tabs - Bacon

Amazon.com: Accoutrements Effervescent Drink Tabs - Bacon: Sports & Outdoors


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 18, 2014)

Great Canadian foods - Poutine, Montreal bagels, ketchup chips, and more - Thrillist Nation

The only 11 Canadian foods you'll ever need to eat 

Montreal Smoked Meat
 Our northern neighbors' answer to pastrami, Montreal-style smoked meat differs from Katz's signature meat in a number of ways. It's all brisket, gets marinated for much longer, has way more peppercorn and way less sugar, and is significantly thinner than its beefy counterpart. Those who eat it all the time are just as fat as us, though.
Why Canadians love it: Bold, smoky flavors and minimal work for your jaw (it's supposed to practically melt in your mouth).
Where to find a great example: Schwartz's Montreal Hebrew Delicatessen

BeaverTails
 Lots of Canucks whip up their own homemade versions, but the BeaverTail is the eponymous dessert from BeaverTails Pastry, a Canadian institution since 1978. The fried dough is stretched to look like the bucktoothed rodent's tail and then topped with magical fixings like Nutella, caramel, bananas, M&M's, crushed Oreos, and more.
Why Canadians love it: Do you know how many gooey, delicious combinations are possible here?
Where to find a great example: Any of the BeaverTails locations, which're all over Quebec and also dam up arteries in Ontario and New Brunswick.

P?t? Chinois
 This meat treat is pretty similar to shepherd's pie, but instead of crediting it to a sheep-herder, the Canadians name-check the Chinese -- "p?t? chinois" literally means "Chinese pie" -- for reasons that are still unclear. Murky origins aside, your standard pate chinois contains layers of beef, creamed corn, and mashed potatoes.
Why Canadians love it: This is good, old-fashioned comfort food, and given how basic it is, it's hard to screw up.
Where to find a great example: Le Binerie Mont-Royal, a spot that's been pumping out traditional Quebecois cuisine since 1938.

Bloody Caesar
 This warped cousin of the Bloody Mary ditches tomato juice for a crucial ingredient: Clamato, a blend of tomato and clam juices produced by Mott's. Legend has it that when the cocktail's inventor, Walter Chell, first served the drink as a "Caesar", his British customer exclaimed, "That's a bloody good Caesar!", as British people are wont to do. The name stuck.
Why Canadians love it: They insist the less-thick-than-tomato-juice Clamato makes for a more refreshing cocktail.
Where to find a great example: The Westin Hotel in Calgary, where this boozy brunch staple originated.

Montreal Bagels
 From a distance, these Canadian breakfast treats are just a little smaller than ours, and rocking bigger holes. But the Montreal-style bagel is guarded by a set of standards as strict as Mr. Feeny's. Every single one has to be handmade, poached in honey-infused water, and cooked in a wood-burning oven. Though we suppose that last part isn't too hard, since 75% of Canada's population is made up of lumberjacks.
Why Canadians love it: The guidelines ensure they're getting a quality, hand-crafted disc of dough every time. Also, honey-infused water.
Where to find a great example: Fairmount Bagel or St. Viateur Bagel

Nanaimo Bars
 Taking their name from the city in British Columbia, these no-bake bars are probably what Bryan Adams was writing all those tender love ballads about. They consist of three layers: a crunchy base that might feature graham cracker crumbs and chopped nuts, a custardy middle part, and a chocolate top. Some people even get crazy with the icing in the middle, adding mint, mocha, or maple mousse peanut butter flavors.
Why Canadians love it: It's basically like eating fudge, with some bonus crunch and creaminess to make it a real party.
Where to find a great example: If you're going to do this right, you should go to their birthplace, and luckily the city of Nanaimo put together a convenient Nanaimo bar trail full of superior stops like Java Expressions.

Butter Tart
 Once you've ruined half your teeth on Nanaimo bars and BeaverTails, launch an attack on your pancreas with another signature Canadian dessert, the butter tart. This pastry has a flaky exterior and a sugary filling that can skew either gooey or semi-solid, depending on the chef's preference. Usually they have raisins, but walnuts or pecans are also fair game.
Why Canadians love it: They're sweet and, owing to their size, infinitely snackable.
Where to find a great example: The Sweet Oven, which serves nothing but tasty butter tart varieties.

Poutine
 Sometimes bastardized as disco fries by us Yankees, poutine is the star attraction of Canadian cuisine. Even if you can't pronounce "Wayne Gretzky", you know and love these gravy-and-cheese-curd-topped fries.
Why Canadians love it: It's gravy and cheese and fries. They're only human.
Where to find a great example: Poutini's House of Poutine has a ton of cred, as do the rest of these places.

Ketchup Chips
 By far the most puzzling pick of the bunch, ketchup chips enjoy a remarkable popularity in the Great White North. A ton of brands mass produce 'em, and whenever overly ambitious American chip barons try and fail to launch them stateside, the Canadians welcome the haul with open arms.
Why Canadians love it: They liken them to better, less acidic salt and vinegar chips. With a hint of tomato!
Where to find a great example: Grocery stores across the border.

Tourti?re
 When it comes to this meat pie, there are no rules -- just like in the more desolate areas of Canada! Or at least not many. Tourti?re will almost always have pork, as well as onions and spices like cinnamon and cloves. But you can add in veggies or potatoes or bonus meats, just so long as it goes in a pie crust, which is where everything should be anyway.
Why Canadians love it: The tourti?re allows for plenty of personal variation, yet no matter what, you're getting a hearty dinner.
Where to find a good example: The crazy historic Aux Anciens Canadiens, which knows its meat pies.

Timbits
 In Canada, Munchkins are just members of the Lollipop Guild, not the bite-sized donut holes from Dunkin' Donuts. They have Timbits instead, and they are of course made by Tim Hortons. Notable differences: more varied Timbit flavors like apple fritter and blueberry, plus many wager the Timbits are slightly larger.
Why Canadians love it: Tiny donuts are loved by everyone, but especially by people who require tons of hot coffee, owing to that whole living in a frozen tundra business.
 Where to find a great example: Tim Hortons, duh.


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 26, 2014)

http://www.thrillist.com/eat/nation...re 33 of the best, most iconic American foods

These are 33 of the best, most iconic American foods


----------



## Garnet Donald (Feb 5, 2014)

The atmosphere on Masters is so much better than other cooking shows.


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 10, 2014)

http://guyism.com/lifestyle/food/see-mcdonalds-makes-chicken-mcnuggets-may-never-eat-one.html

McDonald?s wanted to dispel rumors that it uses a ?pink goop? to create their famous Chicken McNuggets. But the look behind the scenes might still make you never want to eat another McNugget again.

The good newS? It?s actually chicken! The bad news? It still looks like something that someone dying of a serious internal injury might cough up. So there?s that.


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 13, 2014)

http://www.thrillist.com/eat/nation...-patty-and-pepperoni-ellio-s-thrillist-nation

PYT's Deep-Fried Ellio's Burger is the monster of your childhood dreams 

You probably made Ellio's Pizza sandwiches all day, every (unsupervised) day in 6th grade, but trust us, they always had a startling lack of burger. PYT's latest monstrosity has arrived, and it's the Deep-Fried Ellio's Burger, an unfathomable combo of mozzarella and provolone cheeses, a meatball patty, marinara sauce, and deep-fried Ellio's pepperoni slices. You can grab one today if you live in Philly, or just stare longingly at the photo above and be inspired to make your own.


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 21, 2014)

http://www.thrillist.com/eat/nation/best-college-sandwich-shops-in-america-thrillist-nation

The 33 best college sandwich shops in America


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 28, 2014)

Joe Rogan and Bryan Callen Help Butcher their Deer on MeatEater with Steven Rinella


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 5, 2014)

http://laughingsquid.com/sushi-refe...fs-that-help-identify-various-types-of-sushi/

Sushi Reference Guide, A Cute Series of Animated GIFs That Help Identify Various Types of Sushi

Los Angeles artist Hans Tseng (a.k.a. ?Slimu?) has created the Sushi Reference Guide, a cute series of animated GIFs that help to indentify different types of sushi. You can view more from the collection on Tumblr.


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 12, 2014)

What A Typical Breakfast Looks Like In Different Countries Around the World


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 14, 2014)

Food Prep with Frank "Wrath" McGrath


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 31, 2014)

Evan "Ox" Centopani's "The Process": Part One


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 14, 2014)

http://www.buzzfeed.com/deenashanker/companies-that-wont-tell-you-about-their-meat

11 Food Companies That Won&#146;t Tell You Where Their Meat Comes From


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 14, 2014)

http://laughingsquid.com/the-science-of-caffeine-the-worlds-most-popular-drug/

The Science of Caffeine, The World&#146;s Most Popular Drug


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 22, 2014)

http://laughingsquid.com/golden-goo...scrambling-an-egg-without-breaking-the-shell/

Golden Goose, A Kitchen Gadget for Scrambling an Egg Without Breaking the Shell

Golden Goose is a kitchen gadget by Y Line Product Design that can scramble an egg without breaking the shell. The hand-powered gadget quickly rotates the egg back and forth to mix the white and yolk without breaking the shell and introducing outside air to the mix. Y Line Product Design is currently raising funds for the Golden Goose via a Kickstarter project.


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 26, 2014)

http://laughingsquid.com/mellow-a-sous-vide-cooking-machine-that-receives-instructions-via-app/

Mellow, A Sous-Vide Cooking Machine That Receives Instructions via an App

Mellow is a sous-vide cooking machine from FNV Labs that keeps food cold and then cooks it to order based on instructions received via an app. The machine will ask for feedback and use it to improve, and can be set manually. Mellow is set to start shipping early next year and is available for pre-order via its website.


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 28, 2014)

http://laughingsquid.com/the-most-popular-things-people-eat-around-the-world-while-inebriated/

BuzzFeed Yellow takes a look at the most popular things people eat around the world while they are inebriated.


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 29, 2014)

https://www.themuse.com/advice/31-ways-to-spice-up-your-coffee-break

31 Ways to Spice Up Your Coffee Break

Sure, you're weirdly attached to your regular order of a grande Starbucks vanilla latte, but sometimes you may want to branch out a bit. After all, no two people like their coffee the same way.

The infographic below contains 31 different coffees from all over the world, as well as breakdowns of their contents. Think you're a coffee connoisseur? Maybe it's time to make your daily coffee break a little more exotic.


----------



## Gregzs (May 6, 2014)

http://www.thrillist.com/eat/nation/dudefoods-cooks-deep-fried-doritos-encrusted-bacon-strips

Doritos-encrusted bacon redefines superfood 

Bacon's just fine as it is, but that hasn't stopped DudeFoods' Nick Chipman from messing with perfection. First it was Oreo-glazed bacon strips. Now, he's taken the next logical step by debuting deep-fried, Doritos-crusted bacon.

The process itself is actually as easy as opening a fresh bag of Cool Ranch. Just fry up however many bacon strips you want (so, all of them), then coat the cooked pieces in flour and an egg wash. That's when you sprinkle on the crushed-up chips, which should adhere nicely to that goopy covering. Drop the newly orange slices in a deep fryer (or pan of super-hot oil) for about 30 seconds each, and voila. We don't wanna say this beats deep-fried Doritos pizza, but it kinda does.


----------



## Gregzs (May 9, 2014)

http://laughingsquid.com/grillo-a-portable-stainless-steel-barbecue-that-folds-up-like-an-umbrella/

Grillo, A Portable Stainless Steel Barbecue That Folds Up Like an Umbrella

Created by German design firm formAxiom, Grillo is a stainless steel barbecue that folds up like an umbrella, so you can take it with you. Below the metal grill is a &#147;fire hammock,&#148; a steel ring mesh that holds the solid fuel while you cook. 


After much exploration, the unique umbrella-like folding method which Discovered. The simple, sturdy tripod footing is most suitable for uneven surfaces and the flower-petal cooking surface is not only artistic but So Has the ability to fold Itself into a miraculously small package.

The barbecue&#146;s design also makes it much easier to clean than conventional grills.


----------



## Gregzs (May 12, 2014)

Haagen Dazs free cone day May 13 4-8 PM

http://www.haagendazs.us/Find/?shop...e|Branded|BMM&utm_termCelebrate+Free+Cone+Day


----------



## Gregzs (May 12, 2014)

http://www.thrillist.com/eat/nation/57-foods-every-man-should-eat-before-he-dies

57 foods every man should eat before he dies


----------



## Gregzs (May 14, 2014)

IFBB Pro Andrew Hudson SSN Dark chocolate and blueberry Casein


----------



## Gregzs (May 19, 2014)

http://www.buzzfeed.com/deenashanke...term=Chocolate pudding thats actually healthy

24 Deliciously Healthy Ways To Satisfy Your Sweet Tooth

1. Chocolate Avocado Pudding


----------



## Gregzs (May 19, 2014)

Mike Johnson In The Lab #5


----------



## Gregzs (May 22, 2014)

http://www.buzzfeed.com/melissaharr...rm=McDonalds is testing out guacamole burgers

Brace Yourself: McDonald&#146;s Is Testing Guacamole Burgers

McDonald&#146;s has announced they&#146;re test-marketing a guacamole burger in Denver and the Carolinas.

The burger (burger-rito?) is topped with Hass avocado, pico de gallo, and white cheddar, and costs $4.79. It&#146;s also available with grilled or crispy chicken.


----------



## Gregzs (May 27, 2014)

Americans try Filipino Fast Food


----------



## Gregzs (May 28, 2014)

http://www.thrillist.com/drink/nation/what-s-the-best-grocery-store-coffee-folgers-chock-full-onuts

We got a champion barista to rank the sub-par coffee your parents drink 

For coffee aficionados, it can be hard to remember the days before fair-trade, adjective-heavy specialty coffee. But before Counter Culture, or even Starbucks, there were first-wave roasters peddling steel cans of grounds (gasp!), the likes of which are now only seen on visits to your parents' house.

So to see if any of these coffees are actually good to the last drop, we asked Lorenzo Perkins, certified coffee instructor at Cuvée and executive council member of the Barista Guild of America, to put five of the biggest coffee brands through the same rigorous blind-tasting process that his roasting company applies to their own beans.

"This is actually something I think all my colleagues should do. When you're only drinking specialty coffee, you lose that global perspective."

We pillaged the grocery coffee aisle and came away with five contenders: Folgers Classic Roast, Maxwell House French Roast, Chock full o'Nuts Original, Community Coffee Cafe Special, and Yuban.


5. MAXWELL HOUSE
Aromas: Wet dog, burning
Flavors: Fish oil, despair
 "What death tastes like." 


4. YUBAN
Aromas: Snickers bar, barn-y
Flavors: Mineral oil, chocolate
 "This tastes better than it smells. It's a close call with Maxwell House, but this edged it out because I can actually swallow it. Bonus points for pleasant graphic design." 


3. FOLGERS
Aromas: Unhappy children, wet wool
Flavors: Charred, wet cardboard, artificiality
 "It tastes as if someone sprayed coffee flavor onto coffee beans


2. CHOCK FULL O'NUTS
Aromas: Burnt hair
Flavors: Roasted Styrofoam, gamey
 "It's savory, kind of like you're eating wild boar meat that's about to turn. That said, this isn't that bad. I wouldn't return it if I was eating in a Denny's." 


1. COMMUNITY COFFEE
Aromas: Chocolate, honey, wet paper
Flavors: Actual acidity, syrup-like sweetness, oh-sweet-surrender & mercy
 "That's coffee! This could pass for a low-grade specialty coffee."

CONCLUSION
After the relentless tasting, Lorenzo poured himself a cup of Cuvée that he'd brewed several hours prior. He originally considered the batch foul by his normal standards, but after a few hours of cupping the big brands it took on an entirely new character: it was suddenly really, really good.

 Although Lorenzo literally gagged several times during the test, and the rest of the staff remarked that the roastery smelled like a sewer lit on fire, by the end of the day he conceded that both Chock full 'oNuts and Community Coffee were not as gross as he expected and are actually deserving of some respect. The other grounds confirmed that most of the titans of first-wave coffee are truly washed up.


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 4, 2014)

Bacon Wrapped Grilled Cheese Sticks

http://dudefoods.com/bacon-wrapped-grilled-cheese-sticks/

I keep thinking that one day I&#146;ll get sick of eating so much bacon, but amazingly it still hasn&#146;t happened. In fact, as time goes by I only seem to be growing more and more fond of it as I keep incorporating it into more of my meals, which with how much I already eat doesn&#146;t even seem like it should be possible.

Recently I came up with an idea to make some grilled cheese sticks, but after a quick Google search I found that tons of people have already made and written about that same exact thing. What I didn&#146;t see though were any grilled cheese sticks that were wrapped in bacon!

Do you know what&#146;s even better than how great these Bacon Wrapped Grilled Cheese Sticks taste? How easy they are to make! Then again, pretty much everything I make is easy because I have absolutely zero cooking experience whatsoever.

Alright, so you want to make your own Bacon Wrapped Grilled Cheese Sticks? Start off by frying up a couple grilled cheese sandwiches and then cutting each sandwich into for or five pieces. Then, wrap bacon strips around your grilled cheese sticks and to finish things off you can either drop them in a deep fryer for 45 seconds or so, or just put them on a baking sheet in your oven for 17 minutes at 375°.

I&#146;m pretty sure I&#146;ve yet to come across a food that isn&#146;t better when it&#146;s wrapped in bacon. It&#146;s not only  the addition of bacon that makes it good though, it&#146;s the fact that as the grease drips from the bacon it&#146;s usually soaked up by whatever it is that the bacon is wrapped around.


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 21, 2014)

http://laughingsquid.com/draft-beer-flavored-jelly-belly-jelly-beans/

The Jelly Belly Candy Company has created a new jelly bean flavor that tastes like a frosty glass full of tasty draft beer. The alcohol-free Draft Beer Jelly Belly jelly beans are available to purchase online from their official store.


Three years in the making, Jelly Belly launches Draft Beer Jelly Belly jelly beans. The world&#146;s first beer flavor jelly bean is inspired by hefeweizen ale with an effervescent, clean, crisp and wheaty taste. Take a behind-the-scenes look at what goes into crafting this unique bean with members of the Jelly Belly flavor team (based in California, USA) and commentary from The Beeroness, Jackie Dodd. Alcohol-free, four calories per bean, OU Kosher. Also free from fat, gluten and gelatin. Vegetarian and made in a peanut-free facility.


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 24, 2014)

Best NYC dumplings

http://www.thrillist.com/eat/new-york/best-nyc-dumplings


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 3, 2014)

http://www.buzzfeed.com/christineby... shots are worth bringing to your celebration

Here&#146;s How To Make XXL Watermelon Jell-O Shots

1. Paper towels
 2. 2 large bowls (one to mix the Jell-O, one for the watermelon you&#146;ll scoop out)
 3. 2 small sheet trays or baking dishes (each needs to be big enough to fit a watermelon half)
 4. Liquid measuring cup
 5. Electric kettle (or you can boil water another way)
 6. Cutting board
 7. Kitchen spoon
 8. Whisk
 9. Chef&#146;s knife

Watermelon Jell-O Shots


Recipe by Christine Byrne

Makes about 30 wedge shots

Ingredients
 1 12&#150;16 pound watermelon
 4 cups vodka
 4 3-ounce boxes red Jell-O mix
 2 8-ounce boxes unflavored gelatin

Preparation
 1. Using a large chef&#146;s knife, cut the watermelon into two equal halves, lengthwise.

2. Use your knife to slice all the way around the perimeter of the watermelon flesh, about an inch from the rind. Be careful not to pierce through the skin, as this will lead to your Jell-O leaking out. Then use a kitchen spoon to scrape out the rest and create a smooth bowl with roughly 1/2-inch red watermelon flesh left on the rind. 

3. Line two small, rimmed baking sheets with paper towels in a way that creates a bed for your watermelon bowls. The idea is to create enough support to keep the watermelon bowls from rolling at all while they&#146;re in the fridge. Put one bowl in the center of each tray and set aside.

4. In a large mixing bowl, combine the Jell-O mix and the unflavored gelatin. Add 4 cups of boiling water and whisk until the gelatin is completely dissolved, about 2 minutes. Add the vodka all at once and whisk just to combine.

5. Pour the Jell-O mixture into the watermelon bowls, dividing evenly. Carefully place the Jell-O filled watermelon bowls in the fridge, and refrigerate until set, about 4 hours.

6. When Jell-O is set, cut each half into 1-inch slices, crosswise, then cut each slice into 2&#150;3 wedges, and serve.


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 13, 2014)

Best U.S. Ramen Shops

http://www.thrillist.com/eat/nation/best-ramen-shops-ramen-noodles


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 19, 2014)

ANTOINE VAILLANT - SUPER AWESOME KITCHEN STUFF - NO FAKE NO BAKE FRUITY NUTTY BAR


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 23, 2014)

The 12 best French fries in Philly 

http://www.thrillist.com/eat/philadelphia/best-french-fries-in-philly


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 27, 2014)

http://www.thrillist.com/eat/los-an...p-fried-doritos-chile-relleno-burger-and-more

The 9 most unbelievable new foods from the OC Fair 

The best thing about the OC Fair isn't the janky rides run by dudes half your age who'll probably kill you -- that honor is instead reserved for the nine, new, mostly deep-fried things pictured below (which will also probably kill you). If you dare, they're all available from now until August 10th.

Bacon A-Fair's Cave Man Club
This? This is only the GREATEST THING THAT'S EVER EXISTED. Yes, it is a smoked turkey leg, totally wrapped in bacon, and -- you guessed it -- deep-fried. If there was ever another, better thing that ever existed, it hasn't, so stop lying about it.


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 10, 2014)

Fatburger introduces a burger made of... burgers 

http://www.thrillist.com/eat/nation/fatburger-protein-style-burger-with-beef-patty-buns

It might be time to officially mark 2014 as the Year of the Meat Bun. First KFC brought back the Double Down, then the all-bacon bun arrived just in time for the 4th, and now Fatburger has debuted a "protein-style" burger with a beef patty bun. So sorry, Year of the Horse. You never stood a chance.

The new burger launched in Fatburger's just-opened Beverly Hills location, but is now making its way to all of the chain's national outposts. It consists of two lean beef patties as the bun, with mayo, lettuce, pickles, relish, onion, and mustard nestled in between. (Of course, you can also add extras like bacon, which you absolutely should.) Fatburger is apparently trying to grab the gluten-free crowd with their latest burger, but if the Double Down fanbase is any indication, they should expect plenty of questionable tattoos.


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 17, 2014)

http://www.buzzfeed.com/christineby...eburger recipe youve been waiting for#1i6ezbe

How To Grill A Perfect Cheeseburger


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 19, 2014)

Philly Cheesesteak Lasagna Recipe

http://www.thrillist.com/recipe/nation/philly-cheesesteak-lasagna-thrillist-recipes

Time: 1 hour Yield: 1 (9-by-13-inch) pan 



Ingredients:
2 tablespoons olive oil, divided
2 medium yellow onions, halved and sliced thin
2 teaspoons kosher salt, divided
1 pound cremini mushrooms, sliced
2 poblano peppers, sliced thin
2 cubanelle peppers, sliced thin
1/2 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper
12 wavy lasagna noodles
2 pounds cooked roast beef, sliced thin
12 slices sharp provolone
1 (15-ounce) jar Cheez Whiz
1 cup freshly grated aged provolone


Directions:
1. Preheat oven to 350°F.
2. Heat a large Dutch oven or wok over medium heat. Add 1 tablespoon olive oil and heat until shimmering. Add onions and sauté until soft. Sprinkle 1 teaspoon salt over them and cook until they just start to brown, about 10 minutes. Add mushrooms, peppers, and remaining 1 teaspoon salt. Turn heat to high and sauté for 8-10 minutes or until all the juices have released and evaporated. Turn off heat and stir in black pepper.
3. Boil 2 quarts of water in a large pot and cook lasagna noodles for 4 minutes. Drain and transfer to a large bowl. Toss with olive oil so the noodles don't stick together.
4. Layer noodles side by side with edges overlapping in 9-by-13-inch baking pan. Stack 1 pound of roast beef evenly over the noodles. Lay 6 slices of provolone over the beef. Top with half of the mushroom-onion-pepper mixture. Spread half the Cheez Whiz on top. Repeat layers once more. To finish, spread out the remaining noodles and top with grated provolone.
 Bake for 30 minutes.
5. Let this beast sit for 15 minutes before cutting into it.


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 3, 2014)

http://laughingsquid.com/hackthemen...e-chipotle-mexican-grill-and-in-n-out-burger/

#HackTheMenu is a handy collection of secret menus for fast food restaurants like Chipotle Mexican Grill and In-N-Out Burger. Not only does #HackTheMenu include the names and descriptions of such items, but it also specifically covers how to order products like the &#147;Quesarito&#148; that aren&#146;t traditionally on the menu.

http://hackthemenu.com/


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 14, 2014)

In The Lab #6


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 27, 2014)

ANTOINE VAILLANT - SUPER AWESOME KITCHEN STUFF - FROZEN DESSERTS


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 28, 2014)

http://www.buzzfeed.com/deenashanke...9 classic meat-free recipes are a must#w7qefp

29 Vegetarian Classics You Should Learn How To Cook


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 28, 2014)

http://www.buzzfeed.com/laurenzaser...-themed pancakes will not let you down#w7qefp

19 Fluffy And Delicious Pancake Recipes For Fall


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 22, 2014)

http://abc7.com/pets/worlds-tallest-cow-stands-6-feet-4-inches/353541/

World's tallest cow stands 6 feet 4 inches, hails from Illinois

ORANGEVILLE, Ill. -- 
 A 6-foot-4-inch bovine owned by an Illinois woman was recently dubbed the world's tallest cow.

Patty Hanson and Blosom the cow smiled for their official Guinness World Records photo shoot Monday.

Hanson received an email in mid-August stating Blossom had been named the world's tallest cow. She sought the record after veterinarians and the cow's foot trimmer constantly noted the 2,000-pound animal's large size, Hanson said.

At the end of May, family and friends began documenting Blosom's mass through photos and videos. Her official measurements were taken by a vet from Orangeville Animal Health Service.

"When I put Blosom's halter on, she knows it's time to go to work greeting people, and one of the best things I love about this big cow is she makes people smile. But now when I get to tell them they are looking at the world's tallest cow, I can't wait to see their reaction," Hanson said.

Hanson got Blosom when she was a calf and eventually decided to keep her as a pet. She turned 13 in July.

"My dad used to chuckle at Blosom, but soon softened up to her, which is why she stayed home on the farm as an addition to the many pets - she adds character," Hanson said.

Hanson said she wants to turn Blossom's story into a children's book someday.

"Blosom is a bit like an overgrown dog," Hanson said. "To people who have cows, they will get what I am saying, but I want other people to know she is special. I told my dad years ago that Blossom was destined for stardom, and with this record she has achieved that."

Blosom will be included in the 2016 edition of the "Guinness Book of World Records."


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 6, 2014)

Christmas 3g fat oatcake


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 13, 2014)

http://www.thrillist.com/eat/nation...lo-chicken-meatballs-tex-cajun-fries-and-more

Tex-Cajun Fries

If Canada, Louisiana, and Texas all hung out for one day and were like "Yo, let's do a thing," this would be the thing: shoestring fries completely covered in gooey queso, roast beef, and gravy. Oh, and you can snag these bad boys at 2am, when calories suddenly cease to exist. That's how food works, right?


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 14, 2014)

http://smartblogs.com/leadership/2014/12/11/frank-perdues-obsession-with-quality/?utm_source=brief

Frank Perdue?s obsession with quality

This post is an excerpt from the book ?Tough Man, Tender Chicken: Business and Life Lessons from Frank Perdue? (December 2014, Significance Press) by Mitzi Perdue, who holds a bachelor?s degree in government from Harvard University and a master?s in public administration from George Washington University. For two decades she was a syndicated columnist, first for Capitol News, writing about food and agriculture, and then for Scripps Howard, writing about the environment. For more on the book, visit FrankPerdueBook.com, and follow on Facebook and Twitter.


If you enjoy this article, join SmartBrief?s e-mail list for our daily newsletter on being a better, smarter leader.

Although Ed McCabe was the copywriter for the Perdue account, he also became one of Frank?s best friends. Years after they were no longer working together, they would still visit each other.

In McCabe?s eyes, the basis of their relationship was that they were both fanatics. ?I was as fanatical about my product, advertising, as he was about his product, chicken. It?s not about doing a few things in your field well, it?s about doing everything well.?

McCabe saw Frank?s search to find an advertising agency as an example of his wanting to do everything well. While a typical company finds a search consultant whose specialty is searching out ad agencies, Frank, in contrast, made the effort to study the subject himself from top to bottom.

?I think the secret to Frank?s success was he did an unbelievably comprehensive amount of research to back up his instincts. He?d start with an instinct, such as that advertising would help his company, and then he?d explore it with tomes and tomes of research.?

?He was aggressive about it. Before we had the Perdue contract, he?d barge into my office as part of his research, and I?d say ?What are you doing here? Get the hell out, you don?t have an appointment!? That didn?t even slow him down.?A perplexed McCabe soon enough found Frank barging in again, unannounced, which was when McCabe rather famously told him. ?I don?t know if I even want your account you?re such a pain in the ass'?

Frank answered, ?I?m like that in everything, but once I make up my mind, you?ll find that I?m more reasonable.?

Interestingly, McCabe said that the inspiration for the ad campaign, ?It takes a tough man to make a tender chicken,? started with those moments when Frank would barge into his office. After his agency landed the Perdue account and McCabe was visiting Frank in Salisbury, he saw exactly the same kind of behavior at the Perdue headquarters. Frank wouldn?t pick up the phone and make an appointment. Instead, he?d just barge in. McCabe started to realize, ?This guy is a fanatic on quality and every detail that goes into achieving it. He has no time for formalities or pleasantries or obstacles.?

McCabe?s understanding that there was a reason the product was good formed the germ of the ad campaign. Also, McCabe felt that Frank?s being a spokesman worked because he was both visually and vocally connected to the product. Lee Iacocca had no relation to a car, except by title, but Frank reminded people of a chicken. ?He had that screechy, squawky voice. Also, he had personality, which is the one thing most CEOs who want to be in their own ads don?t have. He had a strong and unique personality that immediately related to the product he was selling.?

I asked McCabe how he dared choose Frank to star in the commercials, given that McCabe knew Frank was a shy person who didn?t like public speaking. McCabe answered that after watching Frank in action, he had total confidence that Frank was so success-oriented that he would do whatever it took to learn how to appear on camera.

During the first few shoots, Frank knew that he was supposed to ?give? to the camera and not hold back the way a shy person might be inclined to do. McCabe said that he had to tell Frank to ?dial back,? in order to get the right amount of energy.

The McCabe-Perdue professional relationship worked out well for 20 years. ?Working together that long is unheard of in the advertising world,? said McCabe. ?The average creative person?s burnout time on any particular account is about three years. Our 20 years and also the 20 years that I worked on the Volvo account is like some kind of world record.?

Besides their professional success, McCabe felt that they each opened up parts of their individual worlds to the other.

?Other than chicken, one of Frank?s favorite foods was Maryland hard-shell crabs. I?ll never forget the night he took Sam Scali and me to Phillip?s Crab House in Ocean City, Maryland, just after our first three Perdue Chicken commercials had been shot.

?I had never seen one of these critters before. I looked down at the placemat, full of diagrams and instructions for how to go about opening and eating one. I said, ?I don?t know Frank. This looks pretty complicated.'?

Frank then left the table without a word, only to return to the table a few minutes later with the proprietress of the restaurant, Shirley Phillips. She gave McCabe and his colleagues some one-on-one crab opening and eating instructions.

?That was Frank. In a crab-shell,? said McCabe. ?As brusque and as pointed as he could sometimes be, he was also tremendously thoughtful and generous.?

McCabe felt that he played a role in Frank?s becoming more sophisticated. ?He had all the instincts, but I also think, for example that with his dressing, his association with me had an impact. We did a lot of wardrobe work with him for commercials and he?d end up liking what had been selected, and was influenced by it. The relationship was very rewarding for both of us.?


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 19, 2015)

27 Diagrams That Make Cooking So Much Easier

Including easy ingredient substitutions, basic knife skills, meat marinating times, and more. 

http://www.buzzfeed.com/christineby...ll be a four-star chef in no time#.rtLGgxggrz


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 26, 2015)




----------



## dogsoldier (Jan 27, 2015)

That is too complicated to test meat done-ness.  Here is the simplest...if it is mooing, cook it more.


----------



## Anthony Tate (Feb 5, 2015)

Gregzs said:


> YouTube Video



Looks like a giant version of regular sea lice.....


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 7, 2015)

33 Doughnuts You Have To Try Before You Die

We recently asked members of the BuzzFeed Community to tell us where to get the best doughnuts in the country. Here are their delicious suggestions.

http://www.buzzfeed.com/candacelowr...try these 33 donuts before you die#.ua7KVplaa


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 8, 2015)

Steven Rinella Tastes Bolivian Watermelon


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 2, 2015)

Indian man cuts onion faster than a blender


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 18, 2015)

Dicks by Mail, A Service That Anonymously Mails an Edible ?Bag of Dicks? to Your Enemies

http://laughingsquid.com/dicks-by-m...mails-an-edible-bag-of-dicks-to-your-enemies/

Dicks by Mail is a new service that will anonymously mail a bag of penis-shaped gummy candy along with a note that reads in bold type ?EAT A BAG OF DICKS? to anyone the buyer chooses, much like the popular Ship Your Enemies Glitter service. More information about the service, including suggestions for recipents and how to send a mouthful of phallic sweets to your target, is available at their hilarious FAQ, though they don?t answer the question of whether a hard candy version will be made available.

We have a long history of sending dicks to people. Starting in middle school with those folded notes, that unfold to a big veiny cock. Moving to texting ?8===D? to random people in high school all the way to snapchatting below the belt pics to ladies from the bar/church. But now it?s on to bigger and better things; now it?s on to Dicks by Mail.


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 10, 2015)

Taleggio, Pesto, and Pistachio Grilled Cheese

http://www.thrillist.com/recipe/nation/taleggio-pesto-and-pistachio-grilled-cheese-thrillist-recipes


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 13, 2015)

Protein Shake Recipe - REDRUM


----------



## Gregzs (May 13, 2015)

Anthony Bourdain's Huge NYC Food Market Finally Has a Location 

http://www.thrillist.com/eat/new-york/anthony-bourdain-s-huge-nyc-food-market-finally-has-a-location

We may finally know the location of celebrity chef Anthony Bourdain's enormous, highly-anticipated international food hall, Bourdain Market, thanks to a new report on Wednesday by Commercial Observer.

The chef, TV personality, and author is reportedly in negotiations for 100,000sqft of space at Pier 57, an abandoned shipping and passenger terminal located at West 15th St and the Hudson River that will be redeveloped into what's dubbed as "SuperPier," according to the report, which cites sources close to the matter.

Last month, Eater reported that the market will feature a huge variety of food offerings, including a farmers market, tapas bar, and bakery, among about 100 different vendors, some permanent and some temporary or rotating when it opens in 2016. There could also be a rooftop beer garden in the works, according to Eater. Other than that, there are few other details about the market and its offerings, which Bourdain and business partner Stephen Werther have recently teased as a bustling marketplace resembling street hawker centers.

?It is meant to be crowded and chaotic because that?s what hawker centres should be," Werther said this April in a report by Singapore's Today. "_t is supposed to be a mash-up of foods, styles, smells, tastes and visuals. New York needs this. New York?s idea of street food, with a few rare exceptions, are sort of new versions of what we call fast casual. And that?s not what this is. It might be casual, but it?s not fast.?_


----------



## Gregzs (May 15, 2015)

Glutamine & Creatine


----------



## Gregzs (May 31, 2015)

A Handy Hot Dog Style Guide Visualizing the Different Ways People Eat Frankfurters Around the World

http://www.foodrepublic.com/2015/05/19/40-ways-world-makes-awesome-hot-dogs


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 21, 2015)

Whey Shakes, Five Ways


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 19, 2015)

Lay's New Chip Flavor Finalists Include Biscuits & Gravy, Reuben 

Even after such atrocities as last year's Cappuccino chips, Lay's somehow entrusted America again with the task of coming up with crazy food-inspired potato chip flavors for its "Do Us A Flavor" contest. Now, four flavor finalists -- based on local favorite dishes from across the country -- have been chosen, and well, they're predictably weird things you wouldn't expect in a snack bowl.

The new flavors are Wavy West Coast Truffle Fries, Southern Biscuits and Gravy, New York Reuben, and Kettle Cooked Greektown Gyro. You can get your greasy fingers on them at grocery stores later this month, then vote for your favorite through October 18th. The winning chip will get an extended national run in grocery stores, and the flavor's creator will get $1 million or 1% of its net sales through next July -- whichever is greater. Last time around, America did the right thing by choosing wasabi ginger over cappuccino, but surely we can do better as a society and make New York Reuben chips happen.

But only if there's a nice hint of pickle on the side.

http://www.thrillist.com/eat/nation...alists-include-biscuits-gravy-new-york-reuben


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 24, 2015)

Super Bowl Tips: How to Eat a Chicken Wing!


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 25, 2015)

Cheese chart






http://i.imgur.com/3suLQEc.jpg?utm_...6683_MH+240715&dm_i=25MP,3JVX7,GCGNO7,CQX2A,1


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 18, 2015)

http://www.foodrepublic.com/2013/11/22/thanksgiving-practice-round-desserts/

Thanksgiving Practice Round: Desserts


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 2, 2015)

Star Wars Ice Cream: Light or Dark

http://www.foodbeast.com/news/star-...lflow&utm_source=facebook#kdGqOxmOCrAf9xX4.99


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 7, 2015)

Buy one dozen get one free at participating Krispy Kreme shops on Saturday December 12:

http://www.foodbeast.com/news/1212-...lflow&utm_source=facebook#JQ8tH3ZUjwXisoMM.99


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 13, 2015)

http://sfglobe.com/2015/11/23/man-d...hare_fb_new_47119&sv=3&xas=o47119__1450006732

Man demonstrates how to open a can with hands and a concrete floor


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 24, 2016)

If nothing else, it's evident that the Ghostbusters remake is going to promote itself pretty heavily through food. First we caught the Hi-C Ecto Cooler out in the wild, and now there has been a sighting of a 'Key Lime Slime Twinkie'. A Tweet by ENM Sales & Services, who represents Hostess, showed a photo of the exclusive Twinkie, a collaboration that makes sense considering the infamous Twinkie scene in the original movie.

The pictured green box is Ghostbustered-out, with the logo next to a "Limited Edition" notice. Below that, you can see the "Only in theaters" disclaimer, just as we saw with the Ecto-Cooler leaked photo. The outer sponge of the cake itself seems to be its same yellow self, but the inside will be stuffed with "artificially flavored" key lime cream filling.

http://www.foodbeast.com/news/deep-fried-yeezys/


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 17, 2016)

How to Choose, Store, and Cut Coconuts

https://www.thrillist.com/recipe/nation/how-to-choose-store-and-cut-coconuts


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 25, 2016)

A Tim Burton-Themed Bar Called Beetle House Is Opening in NYC 

https://www.thrillist.com/news/new-...-burton-themed-bar-coming-to-the-east-village

Everyone knows that saying "Beetlejuice" three times in a row will summon a disheveled Michael Keaton in striped pajamas... or something like that. But soon, just saying "Beetlejuice" once will conjure up a $14 tequila cocktail of the same name at a new Tim Burton-themed bar poised to open in the East Village this month. That's right, folks, it's showtime. 

From the same dudes who blessed the city with a glorious Will Ferrell-themed bar last fall, now comes an appropriately gothic homage to Burton films like The Nightmare Before Christmas, Alice in Wonderland, Edward Scissorhands, and, of course, Beetlejuice: Beetle House (308 E 6th St). As you can imagine, the bar's food and drink menus are full of subtle and not-so-subtle references to the director's many iconic films, with drinks like the aforementioned Beetlejuice, a Mars Attacks-themed drink called "We come in peace," and a simple bourbon-based Scissorhands-inspired beverage called "Edward?s lemonade." As for food, you can expect dishes like "Sweeney Beef," "Edward Burger Hands," and the "Love It Meat Pie."

According to a post on the Beetle House's Facebook page, the bar's preview week starts this Wednesday, April 27th, and dining is by reservation only. Unsurprisingly, it looks like Beetle House is already booked through May 1st, so if you're interested, well, you should jump in the line and get on that.


----------



## Gregzs (May 18, 2016)

http://www.timeout.com/newyork/restaurants/the-best-steak-restaurants-in-new-york


----------



## Gregzs (May 29, 2016)

HUMAN CENTIPEDE-Inspired Burger

http://nerdist.com/meet-the-human-centipede-inspired-burger/


----------



## Mish (May 29, 2016)

What's cooking


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 10, 2016)




----------



## Gregzs (Oct 8, 2016)

How to Make Creepy Chocolate Chip Cookies for Halloween






Crafter and cake decorator Jennifer Wold of Clever Wren Cakes & Sweets shared her fun tutorial on how to create super creepy chocolate chip cookies for Halloween. Jen used large and small sugar pearls, slivers of almonds, and red gel food coloring to bring her monster cookies to life. The full tutorial is available to view on Instructables.

http://laughingsquid.com/how-to-mak...l&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_campaign=buffer


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 12, 2016)

Breakfast In A Glass with Roman "Rex" Fritz

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NdxGehGJ1oA


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 8, 2016)

Pumpkin Pie Protein Pancakes with Roman "REX" Fritz 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O3w0j4H103M


----------



## Barbell66 (Dec 17, 2016)

I just discovered cutting up sweet potatoes, sprinkling olive oil and salt, and roasting them in the oven - so delicious!


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## Gregzs (Mar 30, 2017)

Los Pollos Hermanos From 'Breaking Bad' Is Coming to NYC 

https://www.thrillist.com/eat/new-york/breaking-bad-los-pollos-hermanos-nyc-pop-up-store

If you binged all five seasons of*Breaking Bad*and kind of thought the food from Los Pollos Hermanos looked good, you're in luck: The fried chicken shack/drug front is popping up in NYC (presumably without the meth). 
The pop-up is tied into the upcoming third season of*Breaking Bad*spinoff/prequel,*Better Call Saul,*which will reintroduce Los Pollos' owner (and Walter White's nemesis)*Gustavo Fring.* 

Ahead of the show's April 10 premiere on AMC, the pop-up -- which has already hit Austin and LA -- will be stationed at*243 Pearl St, a*Citizen?s Parking*location in FiDi, from*11am-8pm on April 9, and 10am-to 8pm on April 10. 
According to Eater, the other pop-ups have featured tacos, burritos, and burgers -- but strangely, no fried chicken. Seems like a case for*Mike Ehrmantraut.


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 2, 2017)

RICK AND MORTY Has Made Fans Demand That McDonald?s Szechuan Sauce Return

http://nerdist.com/rick-and-morty-m...im-chicken-mcnuggets-nugget-april-fools-fool/

*WARNING: This article contains spoilers for the Rick and Morty season 3 premiere that aired last night.*

After creating fake memories, transporting his intelligence*from body to body, and playing brutal mindgames on Morty, Rick Sanchez concluded last night?s early April Fool?s Rick and Morty season premiere by explaining his motivations: revenge on son-in-law Jerry, and a craving for the sweet, sweet Szechuan sauce that McDonald?s introduced as a tie-in to Disney?s Mulan. And no, this wasn?t a made-up pop-culture joke: as you can see in the commercial above, it was a real thing.

You have to wonder what Hardee?s and Carl?s Jr., which ran a massive rebranding ad mid-show to demonstrate a new move away from sexy commercials, thought about the fact that McDonald?s seems to have gotten a bigger pop-culture boost, presumably without paying for it. Fans are already starting petitions for McDonald?s to bring back the sauce, and you can sign online if you agree?they?re pretty close to the 7,500 goal last time we checked.

While the Golden Arches might not do such a thing because a cartoon aimed at adults asked, it bears repeating that there is a live-action remake of Mulan coming from Disney, and while it reportedly won?t feature any songs, nobody has ruled out fast food tie-ins. It?s almost like some sort of cosmic convergence.

Perhaps the bigger question, though, is why aren?t people talking about Shoney?s, which was revealed as Rick?s mental safe space? They?re tougher to find in many parts of the country, but totally worth the search. A tie-in menu is probably too much to hope for when your lead character is always belching up green drool and has a friend named Mr. Poopybutthole, but we can dream. Ooo-wee!


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 5, 2017)

Binging with Babish: Rick & Morty Szechuan Sauce


----------



## landmark.mendy (Apr 6, 2017)

I'm gonna try this! So cute!!





Gregzs said:


> How to Make Creepy Chocolate Chip Cookies for Halloween
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 28, 2017)

How to Make Protein Ice Cream !! IFBB Pro Arash Rahbar 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C3xMtUKZfYY


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 28, 2017)

Cream Of Rice Pre Workout Concoction Bowl

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p3BhZDIkwOk


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 2, 2017)

Pumpkin cake doughnut with Spiced Pepitas


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 4, 2017)

Chris Bumstead's Secret Muscle Meatloaf

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xyXROAEXxJM


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 8, 2019)

Different Ways To Cook Eggs with Chris Tuttle

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_iuDG_OTxrI


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 12, 2019)

Turkish Eggs

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wpuLqnK8ywg


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 15, 2019)

Coffee Around the World

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pVh6yN36M0A


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 7, 2019)

How the Tabasco Factory Makes 700,000 Bottles of Hot Sauce Per Day

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xnaj9ULhwqU


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 7, 2019)

Pro Chef Learns How to Cook Ostrich Eggs

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IsMonxeCQqE


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 8, 2019)

Double Smoked, Spiral Sliced Ham

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gw_YlfFB3lE


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 15, 2019)

How To Fillet Every Fish

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wcueSXGueJs


----------



## REHH (Dec 15, 2019)

Some interesting food up in here


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 21, 2019)

How Spanish Manchego Cheese Is Made At A 200-Year-Old Dairy

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=41k7TO53m4Q


----------



## ordawg1 (Dec 22, 2019)

This thread makes me hungry !! -OD


----------



## REHH (Dec 22, 2019)

ordawg1 said:


> This thread makes me hungry !! -OD



Me too


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 24, 2019)

Colombian Style Bacon Hotdogs in Medell?*n

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yj-JHZ3jpA0


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 7, 2020)

Krispy Kreme just rolled out a big product that comes in a small package.


The doughnut maker has added mini doughnuts to its permanent menu to help those who are trying to stick to their New Year's resolutions but also want doughnuts.
"Too many people bail on their New Year's resolutions before they are even halfway through January... Sometimes a mini-indulgence, or cheat, is all you need to help you stick with it. So, we miniaturized our most popular doughnuts," said Dave Skena, Chief Marketing Officer for Krispy Kreme, in a news release.
"A little Krispy Kreme goes a long way."
The mini doughnuts are available starting Monday and come in four classic flavors: Original Glazed, Chocolate Iced Glazed, Chocolate Iced with Sprinkles and Strawberry Iced with Sprinkles.
The company said the new smaller offerings give those who are trying to cut back a way to indulge without going all the way. The mini doughnuts are less than 100 calories apiece -- about half as many as in a regular-size glazed doughnut.
You can try the new treat for free during "Mini Mondays," every Monday in January at participating Krispy Kreme stores from 4 p.m. to 7 p.m.

https://www.cnn.com/2020/01/06/busi...ail&utm_term=0_6da287d761-06ac226bdf-95217593


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 14, 2020)

Eating China?s 1,000-Year-Old Egg

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QioE9vAwxis


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 30, 2020)

The Oldest Restaurant In The World Roasts Suckling Pig In A Wood-Fire Oven

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zVuwlVfZjlE


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 4, 2020)

This Turkish Ice Cream Doesn?t Melt


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 9, 2020)

How Heinz Tomato Ketchup Is Made


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 9, 2020)

Dunkin? Has $2 Boxes of Munchkins Through Most of the Month

Dunkin' may have removed thousands of "Donuts" from signs over the last couple of years, but they're not fooling anyone. Donuts are still the reason you're stopping by, and the reason you might want to swing by over the next couple of weeks.

Though, the cause is the little fellers. The Munchkins, which just got quite cheap throughout most of February. The donut holes are just two bucks for a 10-count box until February 25.

There is actually a surprising variety of Munchkins available. It's not just glazed holes for days and days. Among the options, you'll find Butternut, Cinnamon, Glazed, Glazed Blueberry, Glazed Chocolate, Glazed Old Fashioned, Powdered, and Jelly. 

Not everyone wants their donuts in bite-size form, though. If you think holes are missing the best part of the donut, there are plenty of other special treats for you in February. Dunkin' will be doling out heart-shaped donuts for Valentine's Day as well. Options will include the Brownie Batter Donut and the Cupid's Choice Donut, both of which come covered in Bling Sprinkles. 

You'll also find the shop slinging an Instagram-worthy Pink Velvet Macchiato and a Pink Velvet Signature Latte. The macchiato comes with espresso, red velvet cake flavor, "hints of cream cheese icing," and the iced version has a cool layered effect when it's served. The latte has espresso, red velvet cake flavor, whipped cream, mocha drizzle, and hot chocolate powder. If your valentine says you're sweet, let them know nothing could possibly be as sweet as this.

https://www.thrillist.com/news/nati...ddrz7dgXBXB0cVNxivxQFTswnrFu-P_nw94cEOEH6HHg4


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 18, 2020)

How To Eat Sushi The Right Way


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 29, 2020)

15 Foods & Drinks You Would ONLY Have on St. Patrick's Day


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 1, 2020)

Multimillion-Dollar Restaurant Only Serves Bacon






https://www.barbacon.com/


----------



## Derek Wilson (Mar 2, 2020)

Gregzs said:


> This Turkish Ice Cream Doesn?t Melt



Yummy


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 25, 2020)

How To Mix Every Cocktail


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 26, 2020)

Some creameries in the US, Canada and the UK are fermenting whey that is left over from cheese production into a clear, vodka-like liquor that one creamery calls "Cowcohol." The process produces a spirit that has a sweet, caramel-like taste and gives dairy farmers a way to recycle their whey instead of dumping it in landfills.


AS LONG AS HUMANS HAVE enjoyed the bacterial miracle that is cheese, cheesemakers have struggled to make use of its byproduct: whey. Every pound of cheese produces about nine pounds of whey?the translucent liquid you may recognize from the top of a freshly opened tub of sour cream. Excess whey can fertilize fields or feed pigs, but artisanal creameries are often still hampered by massive amounts of leftover whey. They pay thousands of dollars to have it disposed of in landfills.

Luckily, a niche field of researchers and an eager group of craft creameries are taking an unexpected approach: turning all that whey into ?vodka.?

Dr. Paul Hughes is an Assistant Professor of Distilled Spirits at Oregon State University, a nascent department and one of the few of its kind in the country. After an aspiring graduate student approached him about fermenting whey into a neutral spirits base, he began running experiments to prove that the solution was both environmentally sustainable and cost-effective for small creameries. His work showed that a cheesemaker selling cheese for $40 a pound could, with a proper fermentation system, make half again as much in retail sales on alcohol. In the last several years, he says, he?s been approached by more than a dozen creameries from across the country looking to ferment their whey into alcohol.

Todd Koch, owner of TMK Creamery in the rolling hills of Oregon?s Willamette Valley, remembers reading about Hughes?s work in the newspaper early last year. Large, corporate-owned creameries can afford the expensive equipment that converts whey into profitable products such as protein powder. But at his family-owned, 20-cow farmstand creamery, Koch and his wife simply fed their whey into the fields through a nutrient management system. Rather than continue to bury the byproduct, Koch decided to ferment as a means of profitably upcycling the whey while bringing visibility to his animals. He teamed up with Dr. Hughes and a nearby distiller to manufacture the creamery?s newest product: a clear, vodka-like liquor they call ?Cowcohol.?

Not only is it an effective means of upcycling, but it also ?creates another vehicle to showcase our true heroes, the cows,? says Koch. ?We call them cow-lebrities.?

Koch says the cow-based spirit has a caramel-like sweetness with a smooth finish. Dr. Hughes, who has officiated the American Craft Spirits competition, says it?s refreshingly neutral. He would have no problem serving it neat to a friend, though he admits his peripheral involvement renders him biased. Judging from public demand, the partnership produced a hit: TMK is overwhelmed by demand for ?Cowcohol.?

Outlandish as it may seem, TMK is not alone at the intersection of dairy and liquor. A sixth-generation dairy farmer from Dorset, England, turns his whey into Black Cow Vodka. Tasmania?s Hartshorn Distillery ferments their sheeps? whey into award-winning vodka, gin, and liqueur. Ontario?s Dairy Distillery turns problems into profit with a product they call ?Vodkow.? Indeed, Dr. Hughes imagines a future in which a concentration of creameries are bound by a cooperative distillery fermenting what would otherwise be a cumbersome byproduct.

Whey fermentation offers a brave, new world for small creameries, both in decreasing their environmental footprint and ensuring financial security in an age of mass conglomeration. For Koch, a life-long, self-proclaimed ?cow person,? the possibilities of bovine booze are a relief to him and his beloved herd. ?Going through college, I was like ?Man, if I could just figure out how to get cows to make alcohol, we?d be set,?? he says. ?So I guess we?re one step closer here.?

https://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/alcohol-made-from-milk


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 27, 2020)

QUARANTINE (LOCKDOWN) MUNCHIES PART 4 - EGGS


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 10, 2020)

Pizza Rustica - Easter Meat & Cheese Pie


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 24, 2020)

Italian White Bean & Sausage Stew


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 25, 2020)

How To Open Every Shellfish


----------



## Gregzs (May 7, 2020)

The Magic of Salt in Coffee


----------



## Gregzs (May 9, 2020)

Apple Crumble Coffee Cake


----------



## Gregzs (May 25, 2020)

Crispy Loaded Tater Tots


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 7, 2020)

Garlic Scape Pesto


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 13, 2020)

The Halal Guys' Chicken And Gyro Platter Is NYC?s Most Legendary Street Food


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 13, 2020)

The Best Ice Cream In NYC


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 14, 2020)

Smoking a "Running Style" Whole Hog


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 18, 2020)

Salt & Pepper Spare Ribs


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 20, 2020)

Making 400 Year Old Buttered Beere


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 2, 2020)

Sauteed Steak


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 12, 2020)

Seafood Boil Recipe In A Pot


----------



## Integrity Labs (Jul 15, 2020)

looks good


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 29, 2020)

THE BEST GRILLED CHICKEN I'VE EVER MADE?


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 31, 2020)

I tried to compare Lamb Ribs to Pork Ribs


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 1, 2020)

Scrambled Egg Omelet


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 2, 2020)

Fish Sticks


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 11, 2020)

Cheap Burnt Ends Recipe


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 19, 2020)

How To Make Sushi with Iron Chef Morimoto


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 20, 2020)

Brad and Andy Grill "Garbage Fish"


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 22, 2020)

How To Use Every Japanese Knife


----------



## Drugsgear (Oct 23, 2020)

[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]I rarely cook, but sometimes inspiration comes along. It's very cool and worth a try.[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 19, 2020)

Pumpion Pie from 1670


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 9, 2021)

The French Fry King Of Rio de Janeiro


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 23, 2021)

Moe Cason's 9 Tips for Perfect Beef Ribs


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 27, 2021)

Jason Lowe: Tuna Sloppy Joes. Bulking on a budget


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 1, 2021)

MeatEater: Opening Day with Joe Rogan: Wisconsin Whitetail Pt. 1


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 6, 2021)

Everything Onion Dip - Super Bowl Dip Special


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 9, 2021)

MeatEater: Opening Day with Joe Rogan: Wisconsin Whitetail Pt. 2


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 9, 2021)

ANABOLIC BREAKFAST SANDWICHES


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 10, 2021)

Ancient Nian Gao | Lunar New Year Cake


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 24, 2021)

How 'the Avocado Guy' of NYC Supplies Michelin-Starred Restaurants


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 25, 2021)

does SALTING EGGS before cooking make them TOUGH?


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 13, 2021)

Sommelier Tries 20 Red Wines Under $15


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 13, 2021)

Sommelier Tries 20 White Wines Under $15


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 9, 2021)

Let’s get sauced up


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 24, 2021)

How To Butcher Every Bird


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 3, 2021)

FEED THE MACHINE: Josh Halladay Hits Trader Joe's

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XhLngPqDvcg


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 22, 2021)

Should You Get an Air Fryer or an Air Fryer Toaster Oven


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 2, 2022)

Fish & Chips with Fresh Tartar Sauce


----------



## Gregzs (Sunday at 11:48 AM)

Make This Amazing Jambalaya Pasta Tonight!


----------

